# [postfix + smtp] impossible envoyer email en smtp

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je sais que le serveur postfix est fait pour n'accepter que les envois d'email via localhost.

Cependant je souhaite envoyer des emails via thunderbird sur un compte email qui est sur mon serveur postfix.

Je met mon adresse ip, et le port 143, et voila l'erreur que j'obtient

(voir la capture)

[IMG]http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/954/errorimap.jpg[/IMG]

Tout le reste fontionne parfaitement.

Merci ce votre aide.

----------

## El_Goretto

Gloubibulga!!!

postfix ne fait pas d'IMAP.

----------

## ibasaw

sur mon serveur, j'ai tout ca d'installer:

courier-imapd

saslauthd

courier-imapd

courier-pop3d

courier-authlib

Je recois bien mes email en imap, et maintenant je veux juste pouvoir repondre aux emails.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu n'as pas un sendmail ou un relai du genre ?

Parfois, les ISP bloquent les relais. Utilise celui de ton ISP : mail.monisp.fr ou relay.monisp.fr

----------

## guilc

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Je met mon adresse ip, et le port 143, et voila l'erreur que j'obtient

 

Non mais le SMTP c'est 25, pas 143

La tu essayes d'envoyer un mail sur le serveur IMAP en SMTP, et thunderbird t'envoie paître parce qu'il y a incompatibilité de protocole...

Enfin, je ne fais que traduire le Gloubibulga de El_Goretto  :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

ok, j'ai mis le port 25, mais la connection à echoué et à expiré.

Je suis sur un  reseau entreprise, peu etre il bloque le port 25 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, très probablement. Utilise le relay SMTP de ton entreprise, ou de l'ISP de ton entreprise, si c'est autorisé...

----------

